# Windham 12/27/14



## sf77 (Dec 29, 2014)

Time Skied: 9:15am to 3:50pm
Weather: Upper 30's and lower 40's, mild for this time of year, not much wind, occasional sun
Conditions: Machine groomed loose granular, soft mush, dirt

Rain destroyed some of the snow at Windham this past week, so I wasn't expecting the conditions to be super. When we arrived at the mountain, we could see just how much damage that rain had done. There was no snow anywhere on the mountain except for the trails. And the snow on the trails was scarce. There was dirt patches on numerous trails (especially Lower Wipeout - see video below), making it challenging to maneuver to avoid these dirt spots in the middle of the trail. (I saw one guy go full speed into a mud patch on a trail....that did not end well.) The conditions were definitely variable and marginal at best. The soft snow got pushed around a lot and formed moguls and bumps on the majority of the trails. On other trails, the snow got pushed off and you were left with a sheet of ice. This made the trails challenging to ski on, since you didn't want to hit a soft snow mogul after an ice spot and do a face plant (which I did not do). There was a decent amount of people at the mountain, but not nearly as many as usual. The lift line for the A lift to the top was never more than a 10 minute wait. After 2pm, I could just hop on the lift with no wait. The conditions definitely deteriorated as the day went on. I tried out their new trail "Wolf's Prey." It's a pretty decent trail, and kind of steep in some sections. It's also narrow, and one of their most challenging blue trails at the mountain. At the entrance to the trail they had a snow patrol person there the whole day and a sign that said the trail was for "intermediate and above only." Interesting. Some other good trails included Whistler, Windfall, and Why Not. Lots of beginners and lots of snowboarders there (not a good combination). They had 29 trails open (surprising for the conditions), and it was an enjoyable day as I got around 25 runs in. Windham is definitely steeper than I remember. Overall a B- day, as I expected not so great conditions and got decent skiing.

Wolf's Prey (the new trail this year)


----------



## sf77 (Dec 29, 2014)

Here's another video:
Upper & Lower Whistler


----------



## sf77 (Dec 29, 2014)

And another video:
Windfall


----------



## Tin (Dec 29, 2014)

Nice to see something from Windham. HOWEVER...Worst. Music. Ever.


----------



## keyser soze (Dec 31, 2014)

It looks like snow making conditions have been good lately.  Anybody know how Hunter and Windham are skiing now?  I'll probably go to Hunter tomorrow unless I hear it is total crap.  TIA.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 31, 2014)

I Herr Hunter is great from a season pass holders that been skiing this whole week. I be there tommorow with Cornhead and few other s ug.. Brown session coat brown helmet red snow pant yell loud if you see me I kind if death it be excellent.


----------



## keyser soze (Dec 31, 2014)

I'll be there tomorrow and hopefully meet for some turns.  I'll be wearing hard to miss sky blue pants and a green Arcteryx shell.


----------



## keyser soze (Jan 3, 2015)

Nice to meet up for a few runs with you, Jim, and Ken (?) on Thursday Scotty.  Conditions were pretty good and hopefully they get snow this weekend instead of that other stuff.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 3, 2015)

keyser soze said:


> Nice to meet up for a few runs with you, Jim, and Ken (?) on Thursday Scotty.  Conditions were pretty good and hopefully they get snow this weekend instead of that other stuff.



It was very nice meeting you at Hunter . good snow all over they definitely had the snow guns blasting sway for 3 days and opened so much quick like they always did. First sunny day for me skiing since November I think. Skiing with Jim G and Hus friend and their families was always fun . Got to ski with Cornhead the and Spring mountain high to what a day wish I made more turns with them on Clair s on west side I think they were enjoying.


----------

